# Elevated layout advice



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

My wife kindly reminds me "you're not getting any younger (really?)" when I'm discussing starting to plan my garden railway. My preference would be ground level but I do have a slope to contend with (haven't surveyed it yet but I'd guess maybe 2' difference from one end to other). I do plan to run it through an area with holly tree and some azalea bushes plus other trees so know if I do an elevated layout I'll have roots to contend with when digging holes for posts.
So, with all that, I'd appreciate suggestions / recommendations as to how you've built your empire and pictures are always worth a thousand words. My particular concern is how to provide a horizontal surface on an elevated layout that would hold up over time.
I look forward to your replies.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The live steam crowd almost always use elevated layouts. We have found that "deck support blocks" can work well in areas where you might not want to dig. They take 4x4 treated wood, or plastic pipe - which can make height adjustments easy.










Check out these threads:
https://forums.mylargescale.com/16-...roadbed/13703-quick-dirty-elevated-track.html
https://forums.mylargescale.com/29-...-elevated-layout-deck-concrete-mountains.html
.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine sits on cinder blocks.
Due to a poor back standing is tough on me, I have a garden wagon / seat that I drag to where I'm needed.
My property slopes.


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

First: I am very happy that I made a layout at a rail height of 75 cm. I have tried to run my trains at layouts that are lower and it just does not work for me.
I have a substructure made of galvanised steel. It is now in the garden for more than 30 years and still looking good without any maintenance. The poles are 150 cm long so half of it is in the ground.










Regards
Fred


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are 3 pretty good examples of a weather compatable building style for raised table railroads.

http://lsc.cvsry.com/POC_Elevated_Benchwork.pdf


https://www.largescalecentral.com/f...oad-bed-a-build-log-for-the-rgs-raised-layout


https://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/26189/shasta-pacific-3-0

Good luck with your venture
Rick


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Hope this link to my layout gives you some ideas, gather all the different ideas around and build what suits.

https://forums.mylargescale.com/16-...nstruction-removable-railway-small-space.html 

I think the posts sitting on paving blocks or in those deck support blocks is a good idea as often with cemented in ones the ground moves and you can adjust easily if it's not cemented in. 
Russell


----------



## PaulRace (Apr 30, 2020)

*Raised Platform Railroad*

I'm building my current railroad like a series of decks, from 24"-65" in height. My yard drops 6" every 10', and my back is not what it used to be, so this is a way to keep everything level (even though each loop is a foot further from the ground at the far side of the railroad than it is at the near side). 

In part, I'm building it as a sort of "proof of concept," because so many of my friends who got into the hobby the same time I did have had to abandon their ground-level or near-ground-level railroads entirely. In many cases it was heartbreaking for them. Now I only recommend ground-level railroads for temporary installations while you're planning a permanent railroad.

I used to recommend attaching your roadbed right to posts, then backfilling with dirt. But several friends who have done that (most of whom, I admit, took shortcuts I recommend against) have had roller-coaster or other track movement issues. Not to mention that in places like Ohio, all that extra dirt gives weeds a lot more opportunity than a solution that puts dirt only where you actually need it. 

Also if you want to change your track plan later, you have to dig more holes. With a raised platform, you can make adjustments or even add turnouts, yards, and other features you didn't have at first. 

Since I started publishing about this, I've come across a lot of other outdoor railroaders who have done essentially the same thing on at least part of their railroad, but they've kept quiet about it because folks have complained they're not "doing it right" or some such. 

Personally, I think the hobby will keep growing best if we can keep showing families ways they can install a low-maintenance railroad that will serve them, if necessary, decades into the future without periodic massive refurbishment. 

Hope that makes sense. 

Best of luck!

- Paul


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's mine, half is mounted to the fence, and the rest sits atop cinder blocks


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Mike Flea said:


> Here's mine, half is mounted to the fence, and the rest sits atop cinder blocks


Mine is also partly attached to my fence.

https://forums.mylargescale.com/mem...-light-railway-picture17708-base-support.html

It has track on 2 levels in part, with the upper level coming "downhill" to be on the same level as the other track via a trestle bridge.

https://forums.mylargescale.com/mem...cture17706-baseboard-down-hill-side-fence.jpg

Some pictures of the trestle bridges I built
https://forums.mylargescale.com/mem...ture17700-high-trestle-walkway-installed.html

https://forums.mylargescale.com/mem...way-picture17702-connie-shay-big-trestle.html

https://forums.mylargescale.com/mem...ailway-picture17704-side-rod-low-trestle.html

To many more pictures to post on here so I will attach a link to my blog where I have recorded its construction.
https://ringbalin-light-railway.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html


----------



## hoosier daddy (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks for all the great suggestions, links, pictures, etc. I've decided to go the route of using concrete deck piers with 4x4 posts mounted vertically up from the block and use construction adhesive to hold the posts in place. Once I've snapped a horizontal chalk line from post to post and cut the posts to the proper length then a horizontal cross piece will be attached at the top of each post to support the horizontal surface on which the track will be laid (yet to be worked out). 
I do have to say those concrete pier blocks are HEAVY, about 50 lbs. each...whew!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Once I've snapped a horizontal chalk line from post to post and cut the posts to the proper length then a horizontal cross piece will be attached at the top of each post


Just make sure you can adjust them later - the ground will move. Maybe use a crosspiece that is 4" or 6" deep so it has plenty of future vertical adjustment capability.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Deck blocks are a good approach, here is my layout:
https://forums.mylargescale.com/16-track-trestles-bridges-roadbed/88764-new-live-steam-loop.html

If I were to do it over I would use 4" PVC at the bottom a piece inside for the vertical to allow for adjustment.

Otherwise, be ready, it is a lot of work. I underestimated it but now I am glad I have it done. The height is about perfect and makes running way more enjoyable. Happy to help answer questions, I "finished mine" about 9 months ago although I am still wiring and tweaking. 

There are a couple of people on this site that really helped me a lot, without their support I would have never gotten this far. 

I read this article a few times, it is also quite helpful:
http://southernsteamtrains.com/misc/hfreed-track.htm

Kevin


----------



## marioporto (Jul 22, 2020)

*RR Built on a deck*

I'm into my 2nd year of my RR which i built on a deck built the same way you would build a standard deck:i.e with wooden piers in the ground, treated lumber for joists and treated plywood as the deck. It's approx. 24'x16'. The plywood is covered with an old billboard that I bought online for about $40.00. I drilled drainage holes around and then mounted 2x6 as my trackbed, loaded on dirt and plantings. 

So far, it's all working out very nicely!. The dirt is about 2'-3" deep in most places and the ground cover that i planted is doing fine., I did install a drip watering system and that is really the key to keeping the plants alive. I mounded the dirt where I planted trees and again, so farr they're doing great.

There are many advantages to this type of construction from not being ground level to being able to get under all if ti to run wires, piping for irrigation, etc. I've attached some photos of the beginning and some recent ones. I've made some changes so its not complete but are these projects ever complete? Happy to discuss in greater detail with anyone interested.


----------

